# Unknown language: Ninuska



## mildor666

My newborn cousin was named "Ninuska". No one knows what that means. Her mom says it's "doll" in Russian. So, does anyone know what "Ninuska" means?


----------



## raf8

There is no such word in Russian.


----------



## bearded

Perhaps the correct Russian form of that name is Ninotchka.  There was even a famous Greta-Garbo movie entitled Ninotschka.  Whether the name means 'little doll' in Russian, I am not sure.


----------



## mildor666

bearded man said:


> Perhaps the correct Russian form of that name is Ninotchka.  There was even a famous Greta-Garbo movie entitled Ninotschka.  Whether the name means 'little doll' in Russian, I am not sure.



Thank you, I think it means "little girl" at lest that's what google said >_<... is a pretty name, I like russian an german words, sounds very cool, but... once gain his mom is just crazy XD

Thank you


----------



## rusita preciosa

The word could be a dinimutive of the relatively common name Nina. The nesting doll is *matrioshka* (sounds completely different).

Typically -shka-, -chka- is a diminutive/endearing suffuix in Russian, like Spanish -ito-, -cito-. It can be attached to many words and proper names and make them sound "cute".

Could Ninushka be a mix of "niňa" + "cuteness" suffix. It does sound cute to my Russian ear.


----------



## mildor666

Oh, thank you


----------



## rusita preciosa

Sorry just realized I missed that it was Ninuska, not Ninushka. 
That does not change what I wrote before: -ska- (with a soft "s") is another diminutive suffix.


----------



## mataripis

O yes. In Tagalog  it is " Si Nene ka"( you are a  girl). The possible nene si ikaw is related to Russian ninuska! I heard in Russian speaker Itosh( same) is very close to " Ito siya" of Tagalog.


----------



## origumi

rusita preciosa said:


> The nesting doll is *matrioshka*


Here we call it *babushka*. (Totally off-topic of course)


----------



## bearded

origumi said:


> Here we call it *babushka*. (Totally off-topic of course)


When you say 'here', where is it? You reveal nothing in your presentation... Are you perhaps a Russian Jew living in Israel (just out of curiosity)?


----------



## origumi

bearded man said:


> When you say 'here', where is it? You reveal nothing in your presentation... Are you perhaps a Russian Jew living in Israel (just out of curiosity)?


I meant Israel indeed. And although I am a descendent (partially) of Russian Jews, this name is ubiquitous in Israel for many decades. I suspect it was introduced by immigrants from Russia some 70-90 years ago - which leads to the question whether babushka (grannie) was the usual name in Russian for matrioshka doll in certain periods / places.


----------

